# Something Ive come to realize late in life



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND it kinda goes with Jays horse tradin post.
Ya spend 50/60yrs accumulating alla the stuff you think youll be needing down the road, THEN, spend the last years trying to maintain it all lol.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

or trying to get rid of


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

That is why I am finally cleaning out the house and my shop of anything I don't need or need the bother of maintaining. Feels pretty good to pare down and get rid of stuff.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Not me. Ive proven it several times, that stuff I got rid of, I wish I had back. At least once.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Anything that don't have a motor or engine in it, I don't have much to worry about, and that's most of all I own.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> Not me. Ive proven it several times, that stuff I got rid of, I wish I had back. At least once.


I've done that. I've gotten rid of stuff and later wondered if I should of done so, but I try to be careful about what I let go and not let material things bother me when I get rid of them. It is a personal decision what one likes to keep and what they're willing to live without. 

When my mother passed she left a lot of material things behind. If there had been time, and she would of went thru her house and barn, I think she would of realized that she had way too much for her children to take care of after she was gone. It can be a burden for children when their parents die and they're left with a lot of material things that have no meaning.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I gave up wrenching for more gardening and fishing, and sitting. It's a lot easier on my fingers and knuckles to make iced tea, instead. Oh yes, and napping.... 

geo


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

When I was married, we lived in a 2600 sf home, each place I have lived since has been smaller . Last year I bought a 600 sf foreclosure, that I spend much of my down time fixing up, while I live here. I enjoyed paring down my possessions and living with much less. I have what I truly need and those things I enjoy and able to take care of properly 
It is freeing. 
I am always looking for ways to organize and simplify.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

It took me over 4 months to deal with my parents stuff. Lot of work and money spent by me to deal with it. Im planning a spring empty my house ...going to empty one room at a time. Only put back whats nice. Top down inside out. I'll have to hire help but feel it needs doing don't want my kids to go thew what i had too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What I see is, the more stuff you have, the more stuff you can do. IF, for example I got rid of my tractors, I would see that I don't have to farm and can sit and make root beer all the time. Not having a tractor means I wouldn't need all this machinery. Not having all this machinery means I wouldn't need to have a 40 X 200 garden. 
Pretty soon, Im sitting on my grass, in a nursing home, cause, whats the purpose of setting all day alone on a 10 acre farm when I cant do anything on it.
THATS AN EXTREME EXAMPLE, AND I made it to be so.
ANOTHER EXAMPLE. Say, if I got rid of my pie pans, cause, I don't make that many pies, and what the heck, I can just pay to buy pie bottoms from the grocery store. Well, IF Im going to get rid of my pie pans, whats the need of keeping any of alla thes pots and pans, and skillets, and lids, and broasters, and roasters, and whats the need of having 3 canners. SO, Now if I got rid of them, and WANTED to use them for some kind of cooking/baking, I cant anymore. VERY few people are going to rebuy something that they've sold, just to do something they wanted to do with it, maybe only one time.
I feel like narrowing down your stuff, narrows down your abilities to do anything. I think that the old folks thought that way too.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Talking with my neighbor one day. He had just bought a new tractor and wood splitter. I had just bought a new tiller. We continued rambling on over this piece of equipment and that tool and then the thought hit me and I asked him "Lou, with all those neat tools and machines you have filling up your garage, your shop and your barn, what will your wife do with everything if something should happen to you?" He looked at me for a moment and replied "Her new husband will probably sell it all....or keep it for himself." He quieted down and left shortly afterwards.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Perhaps, by selling off stuff, your subconsciously trying to convince yourself you don't need to be doing anything anymore, and just can take it easy. As said above. Pretty soon, that kind of thinking puts one in a nursing home.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

GTX, Maybe he was looking at you thinking you might be wanting to make a move on his new tractor, and all else after he was gone. lol.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ALSO, Auction houses take care of that kind of thing all the time here. Theyll get it all together in lines, print out notices long before the sale, even provide churchs that want to make money selling food and drinks. When the stuff is sold, they bring in lifts to load things like implements. Wifie dosnt have to do anything, but move to town and wait for the check. They also even sell the farm at the same time.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> What I see is, the more stuff you have, the more stuff you can do. IF, for example I got rid of my tractors, I would see that I don't have to farm and can sit and make root beer all the time. Not having a tractor means I wouldn't need all this machinery. Not having all this machinery means I wouldn't need to have a 40 X 200 garden.
> Pretty soon, Im sitting on my grass, in a nursing home, cause, whats the purpose of setting all day alone on a 10 acre farm when I cant do anything on it.
> THATS AN EXTREME EXAMPLE, AND I made it to be so.
> ANOTHER EXAMPLE. Say, if I got rid of my pie pans, cause, I don't make that many pies, and what the heck, I can just pay to buy pie bottoms from the grocery store. Well, IF Im going to get rid of my pie pans, whats the need of keeping any of alla thes pots and pans, and skillets, and lids, and broasters, and roasters, and whats the need of having 3 canners. SO, Now if I got rid of them, and WANTED to use them for some kind of cooking/baking, I cant anymore. VERY few people are going to rebuy something that they've sold, just to do something they wanted to do with it, maybe only one time.
> I feel like narrowing down your stuff, narrows down your abilities to do anything. I think that the old folks thought that way too.


Can I give you a realistic example Bill? If you sold the tractor and machinery you’d be able to pay for some of the things that would make your life easier and better. You’re not farming now but you could have a nice 500 sq ft garden that would supply you with plenty and you could manage with simpler tools. Dreams are great but living in reality can be lots of fun.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Please! Don't hobble the man with reality!

Mon


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

If I don't use it in a year, it goes out to the building. If I don't use it in 2 years, it finds a new home. Except tools. They're treated like holy relics.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I try to throw out on the weekends all the carp we accumulate during the previous week. Like bailing water with a tea cup.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> GTX, Maybe he was looking at you thinking you might be wanting to make a move on his new tractor, and all else after he was gone. lol.


Lol, no I think it was the first time he had ever considered the issue. He's about 75. His wife only comes outside maybe an hour or so a week during the summer and has no interest in his "collections". Actually, two of our nearest neighbor's wives would likely sell off and move into town should their significant others go room temperature.
It is also true that the auctioneer would probably sell it all off in an afternoon and they would have check in hand before the mourning dress had been hung back in the closet.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've been downsizing on 2 properties for the last 2 years. I still have stuff from my first husband who passed 16 years ago. I did get 2 truckloads taken from one shed last summer. I can't get inside the door now though but all the antiques and whatnot that I keep in the yard summertime is in there.

my husband never sold anything like campers etc. pulled one up in the woods and bought another. I still have to take apart a motor home and get rid of that. no good to anyone because it's been sitting there for years. leaking and whatnot.

I did get rid of most all the furniture that Andrew had. that made some room in this house. I still have a long and heavy sofa taking up too much room. i'll get a small one to replace it. still have to clean out my front garden shed but there are many tools there so i'll likely put everything back. can't stand to part with any tools.

I was hoping to get my septic tank in by this time so I could decide what to do out in the country. it's useless for me to get a mobile home .there just wouldn't be room for what I wanted to keep and I just can't seem to find anyone to build a small house. just one level. that doesn't seem too much to ask to my mind but they are all building mcmansions and the like.

yes, I can afford one but it's not what I want. this one is too big for one person as it is .I own the land and I can put what I want on it but it's finding someone to do it. no trouble to buy a small house out around that area but I want it on that particular piece of land where my best memories are. ~Georgia


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> Can I give you a realistic example Bill? If you sold the tractor and machinery you’d be able to pay for some of the things that would make your life easier and better. You’re not farming now but you could have a nice 500 sq ft garden that would supply you with plenty and you could manage with simpler tools. Dreams are great but living in reality can be lots of fun.


READ THIS AGAIN, AND AGAIN Bill


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What would selling stuff provide to make my life easier. What would I do with an easier life.
Ive known a couple guys who retired, and sold off all the things they thought they didn't need anymore. Took to fishing, or just going on trips. They lasted around, give or take 5 yrs. One was daid and the other so fat he couldn't ever do anything if he wanted to. SO, all that was left was to keep taking it easy. He was taking it easy in the Nursing home when I left. Taking the bus to WM to kill time, but just setting at the door hoping to see some of the guys he usta work with. Seemed to make his day. When I saw him there a couple times, I couldn't hardly get away from him. That was fine fore awhile, BUT I was still working and only had Sats to get things done. The only way id get away quickly was if somebody who used to work with us would come in, and then I could slide out.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tell ya what.
I like my life, more or less just as it is. I couldn't take it easier if I tried. I spend hours when its cold on the puter, or outside setting in my hammock or on a rocking chair on the porch. have for the last 3 yrs. How much easier can life get then that.
I HATE IT.
I like a challenge. I see life as on a football field, and the other side has way more numbers than I have. Should I hit the problem on? Should I try to flank it? IF so which side flank would work the best? Should I not even bother with that problem and keep going down field till I meet another problem? Should I back off and see what the problem will end up being/doing. I relish these challenges. Like the chickens. Itall be a year likely before I get the chance to do anything about them, but I just want to get that problem somewhat fleshed out before I come to it so as to have somewhat of a plan of attack when I get started. I got to be moving. I got to be going, doing something constructive/piddling, I got to be moving. I want to cut the yellow/gold grass that grows in all pastures and all one cut hay fields here. I want it for straw so that I have it when I make my potato cages outa of pallets and doors. I DIDNT want to have to put on the tractor mower again. Ive got a Mickey D #9 horse mower I havnt used in 20yrs. Went to look at it, and the pitmans gone. I had had the sickles of both sharpened when I first cut hay with the tractor mower but never used the horse mower after using the tractor. Well, today, I was walking around looking for a bit of rabbit wire, when I saw 5 pitmans I had bought at some time or other. Took one out. It was for the tractor mower. Saw another one with the ball socket end on it. It was longer. Sure enough, it fits the horse mower, SO, If it dosnt rain tonight, Ill put the pitman onto the horse mower. THEN Ill cut the straw, and THEN, use the dump rake, which ive never used before and rake it into piles.
NOW. IF I didn't have3 the horse mower or rake, THEN Id have the hard task of putting on the tractor mower. AND< IF I didn't have the tractors, I wouldn't be cutting anything, and have to go to town and buy straw, and lug it out of the pk till I was ready to use it, and then lug it to where I was planting taters. This way, I can take fork fulls that I can easily handle.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

But you could have used tractor mower, not had to buy horse mower, not had to buy Pittman arms. 

Had the money to pay for your last place instead of giving it back and losing all that money, sold the last place and bought this place for cash, and had the cash to do all the things you plan, instead of just dreaming about it.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Besides why are you cutting straw this year, when you don't plan to grow taters till next year


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Eventually most folks downsize their accommodations to only a 3 by 6 foot bedroom in a six foot deep basement apartment in their local rock city that residents are always just dyeing to move into unless they opt to be torched in the mortuary retort furnace and be scattered as dust in the wind.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I knew a guy that sold all his junk and was able to walk through the house without a stack of garbage falling over on him. He was also able to afford to keep his internet, and buy a big screen monitor so's he could actually see the porn.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

cr, I had the horse mower LONG before I had the tractor more OR the H Farmall to run it. I used the horse mower with X on it with granddads CC Case.
Im NOT putting the garden this year. I AM going to grow taters and sweet taters in squared pallets, to see why I never have any luck doing that.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Keep things to do that satisfy you. I feel that for me, the greatest poverty, is to having nothing to do. I don't like the weight of not getting everything done all of the time. It forces me to pick and choose. That I need too. All the best.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> cr, I had the horse mower LONG before I had the tractor more OR the H Farmall to run it. I used the horse mower with X on it with granddads CC Case.
> Im NOT putting the garden this year. I AM going to grow taters and sweet taters in squared pallets, to see why I never have any luck doing that.


Keep on keepin' I reckon. 

I don't think you want to understand.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Couldn't a said it much better Bret.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bret said:


> Keep things to do that satisfy you. I feel that for me, the greatest poverty, is to having nothing to do. I don't like the weight of not getting everything done all of the time. It forces me to pick and choose. That I need too. All the best.


Do you feel you should do this at the cost of possibly losing everything, because thats where Bill is at?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I dunno, Bill....I get plum tuckered out pullin' in eight ounce bluegills all day long. I did come out of retirement this summer, though. 90 year old fella, quite wealthy, just married, wanted me to restore an antique reed organ that he had played when he was a kid..... I worked pretty fast on that one.....

This spring, early, I will get going again on the Cub. Gotta change the wheel width, put in a new starter cable, and cut down the fender so it's easier to get up on the platform. Too cold in the barn right now. I need to plow a couple of strips in the clover so I can put in some strawberries.

I admire your get up and go attitude. There does come a time, for a lot of people, when the body just says, like Andy Devine,"Hey Wild Bill, wait for me!"

geo


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im NOT putting the garden this year. I AM going to grow taters and sweet taters in squared pallets, to see why I never have any luck doing that.


Have you tested your soil yet? You are relying on _luck..._without good soil, it won't matter whether the pallets are square or round..

geo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

cr, u got me all but planted inna grave. Im not all that near losing anything. Im in good enough shape, Id like to go back to work again


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill be using bagged manure at least at the bottom.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> cr, u got me all but planted inna grave. Im not all that near losing anything. Im in good enough shape, Id like to go back to work again


Not in the grave at all, but your having to resort to moving people in with you, and countimg on the generosity of a benevolent government to make the place habitable.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> What would selling stuff provide to make my life easier. What would I do with an easier life.
> Ive known a couple guys who retired, and sold off all the things they thought they didn't need anymore. Took to fishing, or just going on trips. They lasted around, give or take 5 yrs. One was daid and the other so fat he couldn't ever do anything if he wanted to. SO, all that was left was to keep taking it easy. He was taking it easy in the Nursing home when I left. Taking the bus to WM to kill time, but just setting at the door hoping to see some of the guys he usta work with. Seemed to make his day. When I saw him there a couple times, I couldn't hardly get away from him. That was fine fore awhile, BUT I was still working and only had Sats to get things done. The only way id get away quickly was if somebody who used to work with us would come in, and then I could slide out.


I don’t know Bill, how would being able to pay for the needed repairs on your place, pay your bills, pay for your internet or being able to pay for any of the other things you’ve come here and lamented about make your life easier? Most of your plans require you to have money which you dont have to move forward on. You give some good examples of what not to do but if you’d look around you’d see just as many examples of people who have downsized and still raise large, enough, gardens and remain active. But they’ve got the money to do more than sit on their porch or surf the interwebs on someone else’s dime.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you shouldn't have any trouble with that Bill. the way I grew mine one time was lay down rotten hay and put the cut pot. on top then cover with 4 or 5 inches of hay and keep replenishing sounds about the same though.

keep at it Bill. don't give up until you know you can't do it anymore. I get sick and tired of people telling me I can have such a good life travelling and whatnot and why would I want to go back to my little farm and work so hard at this point. it's in my blood I guess same as dad and gd.

I intend to work until I have to be dragged off the ground or just die there. my ideal of hell would be just sitting in one of those homes. the endless death of enforced ease. I'd rather pull a bag over my head and end it all. ~Georgia


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

newfieannie said:


> you shouldn't have any trouble with that Bill. the way I grew mine one time was lay down rotten hay and put the cut pot. on top then cover with 4 or 5 inches of hay and keep replenishing sounds about the same though.
> 
> keep at it Bill. don't give up until you know you can't do it anymore. I get sick and tired of people telling me I can have such a good life travelling and whatnot and why would I want to go back to my little farm and work so hard at this point. it's in my blood I guess same as dad and gd.
> 
> I intend to work until I have to be dragged off the ground or just die there. my ideal of hell would be just sitting in one of those homes. the endless death of enforced ease. I'd rather pull a bag over my head and end it all. ~Georgia


Don’t take my posts as telling Bill he should give up. No one should give up their dreams. They should, however, be able to differentiate between dream and reality.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> you shouldn't have any trouble with that Bill. the way I grew mine one time was lay down rotten hay and put the cut pot. on top then cover with 4 or 5 inches of hay and keep replenishing sounds about the same though.
> 
> keep at it Bill. don't give up until you know you can't do it anymore. I get sick and tired of people telling me I can have such a good life travelling and whatnot and why would I want to go back to my little farm and work so hard at this point. it's in my blood I guess same as dad and gd.
> 
> I intend to work until I have to be dragged off the ground or just die there. my ideal of hell would be just sitting in one of those homes. the endless death of enforced ease. I'd rather pull a bag over my head and end it all. ~Georgia


You have the wherewithal to proceeds, and.I hope you continue to to for many years to come.

Reality is the more Bill doesn't do repairs the further down the place goes, until he's back to square one looking for new digs.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What is a cut pot?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to repairs, Ive got all the estimates except 1 carpenter. I have one but they said they wanted 2 estimates on each type of job. When I next get my check and go see DD Ill take them to her and she can mail them in.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> cr, I had the horse mower LONG before I had the tractor more OR the H Farmall to run it. I used the horse mower with X on it with granddads CC Case.
> Im NOT putting the garden this year. I AM going to grow taters and sweet taters in squared pallets, to see why I never have any luck doing that.


In the years I don't need to plant a full range kitchen garden, I still wire cage plant a couple tomato and pepper plants near where the air conditioners drip and put some potato eyes in turned turf beds close to the house to keep myself in fresh tomatoes. peppers and potatoes.

After flipping the turf grass side down over the potatoes, I have noticed that the grass provides enough green manure fertilizer to sustain the potatoes and when I harvest them by the following Spring, the grass has practically regrown over where I had the lazy sod turn potato row.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I learned that things, stuff gathered over the years or generations ( were told was worth a good bit) is not always worth the cost to reduce, downsize, sell, auction. In the end a few things might bring you a good price. But those things are the ones someone in the family wants. The rest is just considered junk that you are left to deal with. If your not able to move and hule all the stuff yourself you have to hire help. With my parents stuff I did it all. Had family see if they wanted anything. Auction, charity group, pickers, yard sale. It was a huge amount of work for not much money when all was added and subtracted. I know my cherished pieces are just junk to my kids. Might as well deal with it with that mind set.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That's the exact way with me too. IF I sold out, and I cleared $2000 after commission costs, id be amazed.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> What is a cut pot?


Cut potato.....

geo


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

What's the old song?: Too old to cut the mustard, but young enough to lick the jar." My problem is dropsy and heart failure. I sit down and haven't got the heart to get back up.

I had a doctor appointment today. The little gal asked: Have you fallen more than twice in the past year? Nope..... Have you fallen once in the past year? Nope.........Word to the wise....if you didn't break your hip or leg, don't let them mark you as nursing home material........the answer is always: Nope........

I spent some rehab time--actually three different times, in a nursing home while I was having leg troubles--after surgeries--.Had lots of time to observe, and I never ever want to land in a nursing home full time unless I am completely gaga and drooling and have no memory. Hell on earth for a sane person.....

geo


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I have an Aunt that's a pack rat. 70 years of Yard Sales, rooms, sheds, garages, filled. Now she's too old to run her own Yard Sale, even if she were ready to sell, which she isn't. Her siblings are old and hate the thought of spending many long weekends filling dumpsters when she's gone.

I think I have enough extra projects to last my lifetime and my energy is going down, too. I'm starting to realize that when a project has set for over a couple years, it might be time to sell it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have made noises every now and then to a friend about maybe selling my little trailer since I can't use it. Tell him it would really make sense, so I can't understand WHY I haven't done it.

He said that if I got rid of my trailer, I'd be getting rid of my dream and that is why I haven't done it yet...if I sell the trailer, my dream dies, and I'm just not ready for that. Same reason he has a Harley in the barn he hasn't ridden for 20 years and doubts that he could hold upright if he DID get on it.

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

one of my husbands was a pack rat. he had stuff from when he was in WW2 and a couple things belong to his father who was in WW1. everything is gone now. got rid of the last of it this summer. still have stuff belong to my first husband. not a lot. nothing I wouldn't be able to get rid of fast. I have never done a yard sale. I'd be useless at it. I give everything away. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> What's the old song?: Too old to cut the mustard, but young enough to lick the jar." My problem is dropsy and heart failure. I sit down and haven't got the heart to get back up.
> 
> I had a doctor appointment today. The little gal asked: Have you fallen more than twice in the past year? Nope..... Have you fallen once in the past year? Nope.........Word to the wise....if you didn't break your hip or leg, don't let them mark you as nursing home material........the answer is always: Nope........
> 
> ...


 you've said it! I think they are trying to get as many in as they can . I went down Friday to the duty doc. to get a few muscle relaxant for that sprain from up on the roof. ask me the same thing. have I fallen and whatnot. the nurse said "Georgia are you sure you don't have any problems but this" it's like they want you to say yes. nope just give me my prescription and let me outta here.

I know I've said it before but I'm obsessed about having to go to a home. I use to sing at the nursing home many years ago with the Salvation Army which was my church at the time and one of my friends said they love to have us here. they haven't got a clue. the ones I saw were just laying there with their tongue hanging out drooling.

they use to bring them all downstairs on their hospital beds. my god I can't stand the thought of being paraded around like that. I couldn't go back there any more after 2 sundays of that. I got my papers all signed but will my wishes be carried out? my son is weak where I'm concerned. I got enough money put aside just for Switzerland too just in case.~Georgia


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> you've said it! I think they are trying to get as many in as they can . I went down Friday to the duty doc. to get a few muscle relaxant for that sprain from up on the roof. ask me the same thing. have I fallen and whatnot. the nurse said "Georgia are you sure you don't have any problems but this" it's like they want you to say yes. nope just give me my prescription and let me outta here.
> 
> I know I've said it before but I'm obsessed about having to go to a home. I use to sing at the nursing home many years ago with the Salvation Army which was my church at the time and one of my friends said they love to have us here. they haven't got a clue. the ones I saw were just laying there with their tongue hanging out drooling.
> 
> they use to bring them all downstairs on their hospital beds. my god I can't stand the thought of being paraded around like that. I couldn't go back there any more after 2 sundays of that. I got my papers all signed but will my wishes be carried out? my son is weak where I'm concerned. I got enough money put aside just for Switzerland too just in case.~Georgia


I think it's legal in Oregon.

geo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup, I hate going to see the X as I have to go to her NH. I hate, HATE. H A T E it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> ....the ones I saw were just laying there with their tongue hanging out drooling.


Now see, Georgia, if that had been me laying there like that it would have been because I was trying to fake out the staff and using my time to plan my escape.

Speaking of which, I need to update my lockpicking skills, just in case. Women don't wear hairpins any more.....

Mon


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

newfieannie said:


> I got my papers all signed but will my wishes be carried out? my son is weak where I'm concerned. I got enough money put aside just for Switzerland too just in case.~Georgia


You need to be sure that the person you nominate is fully aware of your wishes and fully on board with carrying them out to the letter. That is why I gave my daughter my medical power of attorney. She understands my wishes and will carry them out. My son is still angry, but he has the "life is precious to the last second" POV. He would have me on every machine known to man if it would give me one more breath. <shudder>


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just the opposite with me.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Ya get the drugs even if your not taking them all or now. Drugs are getting harder and harder to get from Docs. Our government at work dealing with the opioid problem. Pisses me off big time. Just give me my darn pills. Since they wont give me the operations i need to fix the problem! Give me the drugs that work and allow me some quality of life.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bill,
You do what you want. 
It's your life.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Ma, er Mo lol


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

frogmammy said:


> Now see, Georgia, if that had been me laying there like that it would have been because I was trying to fake out the staff and using my time to plan my escape.
> 
> Speaking of which, I need to update my lockpicking skills, just in case. Women don't wear hairpins any more.....
> 
> Mon


Where I was incarcerated, they didn't have locks--just alarms if somebody didn't punch out, or if a visitor forgot......The alarm going off....that's the only time I saw the aides actually walk fast....
So, grease up your wheels, push the door open and hope you don't have to go uphill

geo


----------

